# Snake Boots



## jekilpat (Nov 1, 2016)

All right, my snake boots have survived as long as they could.  The soles are shot.  They've been comfortable, but never waterproof as advertised.  
I have always preferred basic Lacrosse rubber boots, and swap to them each year once it gets colder - but somewhere along the way I got sold on the fear/sales pitch/benefits of snake boots.  
I'm thinking of not even replacing them and just wear my old rubber boots all the time like I used to do.  They're as comfortable as tennis shoes, 100% waterproof, offer better scent control, etc.  Heck, they were good enough for the first 30+ years.   

Throw out some thoughts on your boot preferences please.   Snake vs. non snake. Thanks.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have some lacrosse snake boots with a side zipper. Love them, a few years ago scouting I stepped over a big timber rattler I had no clue was there. My view on snake boots is, I'd rather have and not need. Then need when. I don't have.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2016)

I prefer Chippewa all leather. I`ve worn them since the late 1970s, and personally tested them against diamondbacks, canebrakes, and cottonmouths, and not that they really count, pygmy rattlers. Never had a failure. They are not waterproof, never had any boot that was that wasn`t a wader, but wet feet don`t bother me. Snake bite does, especially where I might wander off to. 

The pair I have now are over 30 years old and on their third set of soles. Next summer I`ll get a new pair just like them. Yea, they`re a little heavier, and not all fancied up like some of these newer boots, but put some of those on and follow in my tracks for a real test. 

Like I said, I put mine to the test that counts. Most folks are scared to do the same.


----------



## GLS (Nov 2, 2016)

The only issue I have with the slip on leather boots is that my instep is too high to get them on my feet.  I understand that some now have a zipper which helps.   Any "breathable" material boot that advertises as waterproof is a joke.  Accept that they all will eventually leak despite claims to the contrary.  Treating with recommended sprays is temporary at best and defeats the touted "breathability".   Several years ago I was forwarded a FaceBook account of an Alabama man who was photographed at the hospital which showed a severely swollen leg and two wide-spaced fang marks.  He had a late start leaving the house to go turkey hunting and was in a hurry.  He couldn't find his snake boots so he put on his Muck Boots and encountered a huge rattler which bit through his Mucks.   I started out wearing jungle boots protected with the old wire mesh/canvas covered leggings.  I got tired of messing with them and hunted years without protection.  I bought snake boots after a buddy had an encounter with a canebrake in the area I hunt.  As he bent over to pick up gobbler, it flopped.  Out of the leaf litter, a huge canebrake struck the flopping turkey as my friend grabbed he bird.  Enough said.  Gil


----------



## mudcreek (Nov 2, 2016)

I wear my snake boots year round. I don't wade creeks much and they're pretty warm when they need to be. I advise against lace up boots. It's too easy to decide they are too much trouble and wear something else. I have lacrosse pull on boots.


----------



## GLS (Nov 2, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> I wear my snake boots year round. I don't wade creeks much and they're pretty warm when they need to be. I advise against lace up boots. It's too easy to decide they are too much trouble and wear something else. I have lacrosse pull on boots.


Many of the current lace-up snake boots also have a side zipper for convenience. Gil


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 2, 2016)

I like my Danner Pronghorn Snake Boots.

I have had my current pair since 2009 and have put A LOT of miles on them.
They are still very comfortable, waterproof, not too hot and the biggest thing, they are Quiet in the woods.
I keep the leather parts coated with mink oil.

When this pair gives up the good fight, I will likely shed a tear or two, then pony up and get another pair.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 2, 2016)

Redhead...got 5 yrs on mine and still good...stiff when new
but break in quick and comfy for long walks, with tall boot
socks...


----------



## kingfish (Nov 2, 2016)

I like Rocky lace ups.  Once they are broke in, they are as comfortable as it gets.  Mine last an average of 5-6 years and I put a lot of miles on them.  Heard good things about the Danner brand also.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 2, 2016)

I just found out that Muck makes a snake boot guess I'll be saving some cash for a pair


----------



## Onwardoutdoors (Nov 2, 2016)

I love my Danner Pronghorn snake boots. kind of a pain to lace up but that doesnt bother me to bad


----------



## jekilpat (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the input.  Guess I just need to bite the bullet and go boot shopping.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 2, 2016)

My heel just separated while taking Off my danner snake boots. They've been a good boot though. I think I am going with Chippewa waterproof next.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 3, 2016)

I have the cabelas brand snake boots and they are made by Danner. I turkey hunt every day of the season and cross water...They were waterproof for 4 year and now do seep water in if i stay in it a while. I plan on getting another pair before turkey season..if they havent changed them..


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2016)

Well I really like my snay-boo. ( that's what the bass pro associate called them).  I got the zip up bayou. They're comfortable but hardly waterproof. I've had two pair over the last 4 years. Martin had a pair and I liked them. Sometimes..... They be on sale for around $79 and that's a good deal.  Like David said earlier... Better to have and not need than the inverse. I'll take their word for it tho, not sure I have the stones to send them through the "Baker test".


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2016)

He`s one of my old Chippewa snake boots. Dendy, back in the old days, I even hooked poles in some, and you can see a "gaff bite" on it. These are worth their weight in gold, but I speck I`ll have to replace em next year. When I do I`ll go back with the same kind.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd like to have a pair like that.  I might get some next. I use mine all the time especially in the middle of the night in ROWs and stuff when I'm by myself.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 3, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s one of my old Chippewa snake boots. Dendy, back in the old days, I even hooked poles in some, and you can see a "gaff bite" on it. These are worth their weight in gold, but I speck I`ll have to replace em next year. When I do I`ll go back with the same kind.



That boot looks like it's got many miles left in it.


----------

